# New Acoustic Guitar Day



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Okay, wow! I'm so excited and happy. I'm back from my local guitar shop and it was a Gibson day with all the b-stock (demo,blem and dent)
I just bought a EJ-200CE for 300$!!!!!!!!!!!
The only problem with it was two frets (18 and 19) not cut properly. So after 2 mins in the tech's hands and I have a brand new guitar for half of the price! Amazing!!!!!

I'll post pics later, when I'll be tired of playing!!! (Impossible)


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Congrats Ti-Ron,...Frote nous une tune...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

simescan said:


> Congrats Ti-Ron,...Frote nous une tune...


My fingers are hurting sooo much now!  I barely stop playing since I'm back from the shop and I know what I'll do tommorow!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> My fingers are hurting sooo much now!  I barely stop playing since I'm back from the shop and I know what I'll do tommorow!


You know the drill Need Pics Congrats!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Felicitations! I love NGD. It can never happen often enough for me. I agree with Starbuck - pics please.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

simescan said:


> Congrats Ti-Ron,...Frote nous une tune...


.....:smile:.....


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats on a great deal. Now some pics please.:smile:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

*Here's some pics for the curious! *




























My girlfriend is getting jealous!


----------



## MungoJerry (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice score. Congratulations.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Gorgeous!!
I love the crown inlays 

Congrats. it's always a good day when it's NGD

Keep Rockin'
OSBM


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I love the moustache bridges.

Great sounding deal.

Now if only someone around here had a great acoustic sale--I have a classical & a 12 string, but not a 6 stringed flat top steel string guitar--which is what most people think of when they think of acoustic guitars, and many think of when they think of guitars.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello beautiful.
That'd be 300$ out of my pocket pretty quickly.


----------

